# How to make MAC Vegas Volt lippe work for you?



## smar (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello everyone! I'm an NC45, Indian (wheatish, on the darker side with yellow undertones).
  I LOVE MAC LIPPIES! They are so super pigmented and add such a pop to the face. I have been collecting them and wearing them with utmost pleasure over the past year!

  Anyway, the one Lippie that i'm stumped at is Vegas Volt. I just absolutely LOVE the colour. Such an amazing Peachy-pink coral. I dont think i've ever seen a dupe anywhere. Unfortunately I cant seem to make it work for me!  Ive tried using lipliner, mixing a bit of brown (and sometimes even a bit of maroon-red), but it affects the true colour of the lipstick. It seems to 'Stick' out of my face whenever I wear it and i feel like a lil piggie..

  I wear MAC Morange, Impassioned and Candy Yum Yum to their true colour and do not face this issue at all. In fact they look amazing on me and I get a lot of compliments whenever I wear 'em. This is the only lippie that i have not ventured out of the house with..I'm just not comfortable but I love it too much to let it go.. please help! (so sorry for the long post, but ive just been keepin it all in..lol)


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi I'm East Indian and I just manipulate it over my lips with my finger, or use a little bit of non-sticky clear gloss or use LA Girl Coral lip liner.  I've also used it with MAC Richer, Lusher creemsheen glass and Lychee Luxe lip glass.  I also bought LA Girl Nectar liner but haven't tried it yet.  Hope you get more responses so you can feel comfortable with the lovely VV.


----------



## Taupelove (Aug 17, 2014)

I  also have issues applying vegas volt. No matter what i do it seems to slide all over my lips. Too bad because i really like the color. The best i can do it apply it lightly like a stain.


----------



## kimmyk (Aug 18, 2014)

I tried it with cork lip liner (from Mac) and it worked fine for me. The trick was to use the liner very lightly...im NC50


----------



## L281173 (Aug 30, 2014)

I am an nw45.  I like vegas volt with either currant or beet lipliner.


----------



## loislane007 (Aug 31, 2014)

I am NW455 and what I do is I layer it with a nude colour such as Hug Me or Faux, and then put Vegas Volt on top


----------



## jbrown99 (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm an NC42 and I usually wear Vegas Volt lightly lined with Hover lip liner or NYX liner in Nutmeg.


----------



## morenomua (Sep 4, 2014)

L281173 said:


> I am an nw45.  I like vegas volt with either currant or beet lipliner.


  same here. I'm an NC44 and wear it with Beet lipliner.


----------

